# Symphonies 39, 40, 41



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

A certain amazing conductor who I love feels that Mozart composed these symphonies as a unified work.
That's an interesting view, and I usually listen to them that way, and it all seem so cohesive.

_" Nikolaus Harnoncourt conjectured that Mozart composed the three symphonies as a unified work, pointing, among other things, to the fact that the Symphony No. 40, as the middle work, has no introduction (unlike No. 39) and does not have a finale of the scale of No. 41's."_

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/jul/23/mozart-last-symphonies-nikolaus-harnoncourt-review


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

It might have been conceived that way by Mozart, especially since he composed them one after another during a few months. However, he probably wasn't writing for posterity. Mozart was in financial trouble at this time and his piano concertos weren't bringing in as much money anymore so he is speculated to have written the symphonies for a series of subscription concerts that actually never took place. His main goal was to make some cash as opposed to making profound artistic statements by unifying symphonic works. However, that doesn't mean he DIDN'T write these works as a trilogy. Mozart was certainly capable of making artistic statements while making money with those same pieces. Just my speculation.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

Olias said:


> It might have been conceived that way by Mozart, especially since he composed them one after another during a few months. However, he probably wasn't writing for posterity. Mozart was in financial trouble at this time and his piano concertos weren't bringing in as much money anymore so he is speculated to have written the symphonies for a series of subscription concerts that actually never took place. His main goal was to make some cash as opposed to making profound artistic statements by unifying symphonic works. However, that doesn't mean he DIDN'T write these works as a trilogy. Mozart was certainly capable of making artistic statements while making money with those same pieces. Just my speculation.


Interesting point, Mr. Dvorak. I agree with that, and I love your Requiem. Thanks!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


>


and..................?


----------



## Gray Bean (May 13, 2020)

Interesting theory. Harnoncourt will be greatly missed by this listener. I always looked forward to his next album. Those three Mozart Symphonies were a real thrill for me...kinda like that last CD of Beethoven 4 & 5. Never boring! Sometimes a little perverse, but that’s why I loved him!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Harnoncourt was not alone in this view. Jordi Savall also plays them (or recorded them at least) as a single entity. For Harnoncourt the resulting work is called The Instrumental Oratorium while for Savall it is called Le Testament Symphonique. Both performances are stunning whether you accept the argument or not. I can hear what they might be thought of as one work but still think of them as Mozart's last three (and greatest) symphonies.


----------

